# Guild Wars



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Moin Kollegen  
Ich hab ne Frage, wie findet ihr des Game ? Brauch ich alle Erweiterungen ? Und wie viel GB betragen die Patches die ich runterladen muss ?  

Grüßn


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Hi...

Wenn dann würde ich mir die Complete Edition kaufen.

Ich hab es selber lange gespielt. Meine Klasse war eine Assassine/Derwisch.

Das Spiel macht viel Spaß, aber du musst es in einer guten Gruppe spielen! Im Alleingang erreichst du da gar nichts!

Die Patches musst du nicht manuell laden, das geht automatisch bei Spielstart.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Ok dann hol ich mir alles 

Und wie viel lädt der dann runter ? Mehr wie 2 Gb ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Kann ich dir auswendig nicht sagen. 

Was ich dir aber empfehlen kann, sind folgenden Seiten.

Wartower.de | Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Community | News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr...
Guild Wars


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Würd es sich auch lohnen erstmal des erste Game zu Holn und danach die Andern, um zu sehen ob mir des gefällt und um mich da einzuspielen ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Sicher... Du solltest nur schauen, das du nicht zu viel bezahlst.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Joa hab scho gesehen ... 
Naja in nem laden bekomm ich da einen Teil für 10 Euro, also noch angenehm 
Naja dann hol ich mir des ma 
Vergleichbar mit WoW ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Vergleichbar mit WoW ?


Nein... Finde ich nicht.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Naja weil ich such halt zurzeit a neues online Rollenspiel  WoW wurde mir langweilig und der Trailer von Guild Wars hat Mer da sehr zugesagt


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Ich hab WoW mal bei nen Kumpel gespielt. Ich finde Guild Wars einfach fordernder.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Ok, mich interresiert des Game scho lang  
Braucht Mer ne gute Internetleitung oder geht's auch mit einer weniger guten ? XD WoW P-Server konnte ich problemlos zocken


----------



## Deadless (22. März 2011)

WoW ist einfach zu einfach ^^ mehr für so 12 jährige, da sind alle anderen mmos fordernder, du kannst natürlich dir gw noch holen, aber der 2. Teil, der 1 Mio.mal besser werden wird, kommt glaube auch bald.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Joa den zweiten Teil werd ich mir auf jedenfalls Holn  Is da scho a release bekannt ?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Is da scho a release bekannt ?


When it´s done!  

Die Gerüchteküche spricht von 2012.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (22. März 2011)

Ei Ei xD Naja bis dahin hab ich dann wenigstens a 6k Leitung


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. März 2011)

Kauf dir die Complete Edition, dann wirst lange Spaß dran haben. 

Ich hab bis vor einem Jahr aktiv gespielt und seit gut 3 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei 
Spiel erstmal alle 4 Teile durch und mach dann die Beyondquests, das dauert


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2011)

Guild Wars ist ein sehr schönes Spiel. Wenn du schon am überlegen bist solltest du es einfach mal ausprobieren. Mir persönlich sagt der erste teil, Prophecies, nicht so zu, aber der Rest ist super


----------



## Lee (22. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist GW längst nicht mehr so toll wie es einmal war. Seit der Einführung von Nightfall und damit der Helden, wurde es langsam immer schlechter. Viele haben gar nicht mehr in Gruppen, sondern nur noch mit Helden gespielt. Später kamen dann die ganzen SC´s etc. Aus Guild Wars wurde Farm-Wars bzw Trade Wars und das Spiel macht ohne andere Leute halt viel weniger, bzw mir überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr. 

Ich habe es übrigens seit Factions Release bis vor einem Jahr gespielt. Zwischendrin mehrfach längere Pausen eingelegt, aber egal. 
An sich ein tolles Spiel, aber von seinem alten Glanz hat es viel verloren.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Also ich hab auch alle.
Nen Krieger, Waldläufer (Oder wie auch immer), nen Assasine und einen Ele auf Level 20 alle mit Zerstörerwaffen.
Gerade in Nightfall kann man gut Farmen da es dort versteckte Schätze gibt


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (23. März 2011)

Klingt echt interressant  Wie groß is in etwa die Weltkarte ?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Nicht gerade klein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadless (23. März 2011)

Also die Karte ist schon groß, aber wenn es so wie am anfang ist, siehst du eh nur in den städten andere Spieler, und auch nur
wenn du im selben stadt channel bist, außer die haben das geändert, glaube ich aber nicht, außerhalb der stadt kannst du dann nur
in einer 4er grp (oder jetzt mehr?) losziehen... darum hat mir das Spiel auch nicht gefallen, ich mag es wenn es verschiedene Server
gibt und eine offene Welt, wo man immer und überall hingehen kann, und jeden Spieler auch sehen kann. Und so soll es glaube in guild
wars 2 dann endlich werden, und dann kaufe ich mir das auch. Tera und Blade&Soul werde ich auch mal probieren, wenn die raus kommen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (23. März 2011)

Ja des mit der Gruppe hab ich gelesen ... Find ich jetzt a Net grad toll aber ma sehen


----------



## Lee (23. März 2011)

DAS ist aber das Prinzip von Guildwars. Das man vor dem Betreten eines Gebiets plant und dann mit einer 8er Gruppe loszieht. GW ist kein Spiel, dass man alleine spielen kann. Entweder NPC´s oder eben echte Spiele müssen immer mit dabei sein. Mal abgesehen von diversen solo farm builds.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (23. März 2011)

also wenn du fragen hast dann kannste mich mal wenn du auf meinen ts kommst durchlöchern. Ich spiele dieses spiel seit 3 jahren aktiv bis heute. Zur map. Das was du da siehst war nur die map von dem 1. teil (profesis ka wie mans schreibt) die anderen maps von den anderen 2 teieln ist genau so groß bzw. größer als diese map.

mfg alex

PS: wenn du fragen hast dann schreib mich per pn an dann geb ich dir die ts daten. (TS 3)


----------



## Lee (23. März 2011)

> Das was du da siehst war nur die map von dem 1. teil (profesis ka wie mans schreibt) die anderen maps von den anderen 2 teieln ist genau so groß bzw. größer als diese map.



Quatsch. Das ist nicht der nur Prophecies Kontinent drauf. Das sind alle 3 Kontinente...


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

Gigantisch man braucht so ca. 30 Stunden für NF wenn man sich beilt ;D


----------



## Lee (23. März 2011)

Das ist schon sehr optimistisch imo. Es sind ja schon über 20 Missionen, die du zu machen hast, die teilweise recht lang dauern. Dazu noch viele Quests und normalerweise rauscht man ja auch nicht ohne Pause von Mission zu Mission. Ich würde sagen, da hat man u.U. deutlich länger etwas davon.


----------



## Arthuriel (24. März 2011)

Hmm, früher (vor ein bis zwei Jahren) habe ich auch mal Guild Wars gespielt (alle Teile im normalen Modus durch) und ansonsten habe ich nur noch ein paar Gebiete im Hard Mode gecleart, da es ohne Freunde keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat (zu der Zeit hat sowieso keiner mehr aus meinem Freundeskreis Guild Wars gezockt).
Was ich damit sagen will, ist halt die Tatsache, dass es alleine nicht so viel Spaß macht, als wenn man es mit Bekannten usw. spielt. Von daher überlege ich auch, ob ich mir überhaupt den Nachfolger kaufe, da es halt darauf ankommt, ob auch Leute das Spiel spielen, die man gut kennt usw.

P.S.: Lee hat Recht, denn auf der Karte sind wirklich alle Gebiete aus Guild Wars abgebildet.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (25. März 2011)

Naja aber in GW 2 soll man ja überall Spieler in der Welt sehen, da müssen doch nicht unbedingt deine Freunde des auch spielen oder ? 
Bei wow hab ich auch immer wieder nette Leute kennen gelernt


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Naja aber in GW 2 soll man ja überall Spieler in der Welt sehen, da müssen doch nicht unbedingt deine Freunde des auch spielen oder ?


Müssen nicht... Aber mit Freunden macht das ganze einfach mehr Spaß!


----------



## Lyr1x (25. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Müssen nicht... Aber mit Freunden macht das ganze einfach mehr Spaß!



+ Teamspeak, Skype etc.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Lass Teamspeak weg, dann passt das 

Ist halt einfach besser, weil man sich mit Freunden bei Raid´s besser abstimmen kann. Vorallem wenn die Klassen einander gut ergänzen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (25. März 2011)

Ja gut, des stimmt scho, nur in meinem Freundeskreis zocken se halt meistens CSS oder WOW oder COD6 und keine mmorpg's


----------



## Dexter02 (30. März 2011)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Ja gut, des stimmt scho, nur in meinem Freundeskreis zocken se halt meistens CSS oder WOW oder COD6 und keine mmorpg's


Ist WoW nicht ein mmorpg oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## böhser onkel (30. März 2011)

Doch da hasst du recht


----------

